# System Event Notification Service (SENS)



## oldgreyeyes (Apr 3, 2005)

I need some help. I keep getting an error( i am running WIN 98SE) when i open or close an application and the application runs fine but I get an error message and windows restarts and it screws up my toolbar and desktop. I have run spyware programs and registry fixing programs and nothing helps. Someone please help me. This is what Dr Watson said:

System Event Notification Service (SENS) detected an error condition which was not handled by the application.

Module Name: SENS.DLL
Description: System Event Notification Service (SENS)
Version: 5.50.4522.1800
Product: Microsoft(R) Windows (R) 2000 Operating System
Manufacturer: Microsoft Corporation

Application Name: Explorer.exe
Description: Windows Explorer
Version: 4.72.3110.1
Product: Microsoft(R) Windows NT(R) Operating System
Manufacturer: Microsoft Corporation

It just started doing this for no reason. 
Thanks for the help


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Use the following link:

http://forums.techguy.org/t110854.html

Perform at least two (2) VirusScans Online.

Download and run Adaware and Spybot search and Destroy. Make sure you update these programs online prior to the Scan. Delete all Malware found.

Download Hijackthis. Unzip the file and save the Hijackthis.exe program in its own folder. Run Hijackthis and save the log. Copy and Paste its contents in a reply.


----------



## oldgreyeyes (Apr 3, 2005)

Thank you for your help. I'm at the end of my rope. I couldnt do online virus scans. Things are getting worse. I used AVG then Adaware then Spybot. Hree is the logfile from Hijackthis:
Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.2
Scan saved at 10:27:54 PM, on 4/4/05
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SLEEP MANAGER\SLEEPMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYNAPTICS\SYNTP\SYNTPLPR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYNAPTICS\SYNTP\SYNTPENH.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\THDBG.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\THOMSON\LYRA JUKEBOX\LYRAHDTRAYAPP\LYRAHD2TRAYAPP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\REALSCHED.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGCC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGAMSVR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGEMC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\EZNETLA\EZCONNECT\FTS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\RAMBOOSTER\RAMBOOSTER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SMARTPCTOOLS\REGISTRY REPAIR WIZARD\RCSCHEDULER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RPCSS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\MY DOCUMENTS\MASTERTEMP\TEMPZIP\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.msn.de/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://us.f500.mail.yahoo.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = c:\windows\system32\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Sabine Internet
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {206E52E0-D52E-11D4-AD54-0000E86C26F6} - C:\PROGRA~1\FRESHD~1\FRESHD~1\FDCATCH.DLL
O2 - BHO: YBIOCtrl Class - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 6.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.DLL
O2 - BHO: ShprRprts - {2A8A997F-BB9F-48F6-AA2B-2762D50F9289} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\SHOPPERREPORTS\BIN\1.3.0.0\SHPRRPRT.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] c:\windows\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Notebook Manager] C:\Program Files\Notebook Manager\nbm.exe -1
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SleepManager] C:\Program Files\Sleep Manager\SleepMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PE2CKFNT SE] C:\Program Files\Ulead Systems\Ulead Photo Express 2 SE\ChkFont.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IrMon] IrMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [THDBG] C:\WINDOWS\THDBG.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LyraHDProfiler] "C:\Program Files\Thomson\Lyra Jukebox\LyraHDTrayApp\LYRAHD2TrayApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OCAudioIni] C:\Program Files\One-click Audio Converter\OCAudioIni.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LexStart] lexstart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGCC.EXE /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_AMSVR] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGAMSVR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_EMC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGEMC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [%FP%EZnetla fts.exe] "C:\Program Files\EZnetla\EZconnect\fts.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [RamBooster] C:\PROGRAM FILES\RAMBOOSTER\RAMBOOSTER.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Registry Repair Wizard Scheduler] "C:\Program Files\SmartPCTools\Registry Repair Wizard\RCScheduler.exe" /startup
O4 - Startup: PowerReg SchedulerV2.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with &FD - C:\PROGRAM FILES\FRESHDEVICES\FRESHDOWNLOAD\fdiectx.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download &All by FD - C:\PROGRAM FILES\FRESHDEVICES\FRESHDOWNLOAD\fdiectx2.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: =>English - http:\\wordreference.com\es\en\j\iespen109.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: =>&Español - http:\\wordreference.com\es\j\iees69.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSJAVA.DLL
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSJAVA.DLL
O9 - Extra button: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\PARTYPOKER\IEEXTENSION.DLL
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\PARTYPOKER\IEEXTENSION.DLL
O9 - Extra button: ShopperReports - Compare product prices - {E77EDA01-3C56-4a96-8D08-02B42891C169} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\SHOPPERREPORTS\BIN\1.3.0.0\SHPRRPRT.DLL
O9 - Extra button: ShopperReports - Compare travel rates - {946B3E9E-E21A-49c8-9F63-900533FAFE14} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\SHOPPERREPORTS\BIN\1.3.0.0\SHPRRPRT.DLL
O12 - Plugin for .EXE: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin2.dll
O12 - Plugin for .mpga: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin4.dll
O12 - Plugin for .mov: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O12 - Plugin for .mp3: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin3.dll
O12 - Plugin for .tiff: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin5.dll
O16 - DPF: {A17E30C4-A9BA-11D4-8673-60DB54C10000} (YahooYMailTo Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/essentials/ymmapi_0410.dll
O16 - DPF: {7D1E9C49-BD6A-11D3-87A8-009027A35D73} (Yahoo! Audio UI1) - http://chat.yahoo.com/cab/yacsui.cab
O16 - DPF: {2B323CD9-50E3-11D3-9466-00A0C9700498} (Yahoo! Audio Conferencing) - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/v43/yacscom.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3D96A02-EEA7-4264-98D7-D882A7338DE5} - http://downloads.excite.com/images/nocache/platinum/x8initialsetup1.0.0.2.cab
O16 - DPF: {E504EE6E-47C6-11D5-B8AB-00D0B78F3D48} (Yahoo! Webcam Viewer Wrapper) - http://chat.yahoo.com/cab/yvwrctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://fdl.msn.com/public/chat/msnchat45.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Poker - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/pt0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {AD08A333-609E-11D3-950C-008098601567} - http://wordreference.com/Install/English to Spanish.cab
O16 - DPF: {01FE8D0A-51AD-459B-B62B-85E135128B32} (DD_v4.DDv4) - http://www.drivershq.com/DD_v4.CAB
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab

Thanks man

Mike


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

I don't see much of a threat in the log. Close all Browsers and run HJT. Put a check mark on the following lines and click on Fix Checked:

O2 - BHO: ShprRprts - {2A8A997F-BB9F-48F6-AA2B-2762D50F9289} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\SHOPPERREPORTS\BIN\1.3.0.0\SHPRRPRT.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [THDBG] C:\WINDOWS\THDBG.EXE
O4 - Startup: PowerReg SchedulerV2.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: ShopperReports - Compare product prices - {E77EDA01-3C56-4a96-8D08-02B42891C169} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\SHOPPERREPORTS\BIN\1.3.0.0\SHPRRPRT.DLL
O9 - Extra button: ShopperReports - Compare travel rates - {946B3E9E-E21A-49c8-9F63-900533FAFE14} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\SHOPPERREPORTS\BIN\1.3.0.0\SHPRRPRT.DLL

Go to the control Panel and click on the Add/Remove Programs icon. Remove the following program:

*ShopperReports*

Boot in Safe mode and delete the following files and folders if exist:

C:\PROGRAM FILES\*SHOPPERREPORTS* <- This folder
C:\WINDOWS\*THDBG.EXE* <- This file

Restart the computer.

If you still receiving the error message, post the exact error message, not the Dr.Watson report.


----------



## oldgreyeyes (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey First of all -Thank you for all the help. That being said I'm still plagued with the same problem. Here is the exact error message: 
EXPLORER caused an exception c06d007eH in module SENS.DLL at 0167:6010857f.
Registers:
EAX=0156ed24 CS=0167 EIP=6010857f EFLGS=00000246
EBX=00000000 SS=016f ESP=0156ece8 EBP=0156ed18
ECX=c15d1f30 DS=016f ESI=60101320 FS=2287
EDX=81917c1c ES=016f EDI=00000000 GS=0000
Bytes at CS:EIP:
8b 45 f8 e9 dc 8c ff ff 6a 08 6a 40 ff 15 3c 10 
Stack dump:
00000d74 0156ed40 00000000 00000024 60101320 6010a054 60103210 00000001 6010868a 00000000 00000000 00000485 0156fad4 60102a94 00000010 0156ecf4 



Also I have noticed that it will freeze up in the middle of defragging. Woe is me.  Once again thanks for all the help.

Mike


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

If the message is not due to a virus, then it is possible that the Wsock32.dll file is either missing or corrupted. Extract this file from your installation CD to the C:\Windows\System folder. The Wsock32.dll file is in the Precopy1.cab file in your installation CD. Some computers are manufactured with the installation files saved in the computer. Search the computer for the Precopy1.cab file. If found, that location will be the Source (Extract From). If is not in the computer you will need to extract this file from the installation CD, [CDROM Drive letter]\Win98 folder. The Target (Save in) will be C:\Windows\System folder.

You can use the System File Checker for this:

Start->Run, type SFC and click Ok. Select "Extract one file rom the installation Disk. Type Wsock32.dll and click on Start. Specify the location of the Precopy1.cab as the Source for this file (Extract From)and the C:\Windows\System as the target (Save in). Backup the file if prompted.

Upon completion restart the computer. Keep me posted.


----------



## oldgreyeyes (Apr 3, 2005)

:down: I hate to tell you this but it did not work. I understand if you don't want to spend anymore time on my problem. You have helped me a lot and I am thankful but I'm about to give up  I just don't know what to do. Any hoo thanks for all the suggestions. Mike


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Lets try this:

Troubleshooting Windows 98:

Restart your computer, press and hold down the CTRL key until you see the Windows 98 Startup menu, and then choose Safe Mode.

Test your computer in Safe mode. If the issue does not occur, use the following steps to use the System Configuration utility to identify the program or driver that may be causing the issue.

If the problem does occur, there may be a problem with your Windows installation.

After your computer restarts in Safe mode, use the System Configuration utility (Msconfig.exe) to minimize conflicts that may be causing the issue:

Click Start, point to Programs, point to Accessories, point to System Tools, and then click System Information.

On the Tools menu, click System Configuration Utility.
On the General tab, click Selective Startup, and then click to clear the following check boxes:

Process Config.sys File
Process Autoexec.bat File
Process Winstart.bat File (if available)
Process System.ini File
Process Win.ini File
Load Startup Group Items

Click OK, and then restart your computer typically when you are prompted. After you restart and test your computer, if you still do not experience the problem, continue with the next set of steps.

To identify the entry that is causing the problem: 

Run the System Configuration utility again. Click to select one check box under Selective Startup, click OK, restart your computer, and then test.

Continue this process until you have selected all of the items under Selective Startup. If you select an item and the issue reoccurs, post which item is causing the issue.

The fact that you are unable to run a VirusScan Online points to a Viral infection. Try the above process and let me know the outcome. Meanwhile, I will contact a Security Expert to take a look at this thread.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

BTW, never give up.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

First of all, your version of Hijack This is outdated so please post a log with the latest one. The newer one may show some additional entries. You can get the new one here:

http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/files/hijackthis_sfx.exe

Lets also take a look at a start-up log from Hijack This. Click on *config *  *misc tools *  then beside Generate startuplist log put a check in both boxes and then click on *General startuplist log * and copy and paste the log here.

Download the Hoster from http://members.aol.com/toadbee/hoster.zip. UnZip the file and press "Restore Original Hosts" and press "OK". Exit Program.

After that, see if you can run those on-line scans. It's possible the hosts file had been altered to prevent you from accessing those sites.


----------



## oldgreyeyes (Apr 3, 2005)

Here is the logfile from the updated version of hijackthis. I tried the selective startup as my new VERY HELPFUL friend told me and still nothing. I was able, finally do online virus scans though and they found nothing. Another thing- it seems to run fine if I do not try to connect to the internet after bootup. As soon as it connects it starts the whole explorer error thing and then keeps doing it in all programs(online and off) until I restart. I am using a dialer program from my ISP and have reinstalled it and no help at all. I am so glad that there are people out there willing to help.Thank you so much. Mike

StartupList report, 4/6/05, 8:07:24 PM
StartupList version: 1.52.2
Started from : C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE
Detected: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
Detected: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)
* Using default options
* Including empty and uninteresting sections
* Showing rarely important sections
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SLEEP MANAGER\SLEEPMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYNAPTICS\SYNTP\SYNTPLPR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYNAPTICS\SYNTP\SYNTPENH.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\THOMSON\LYRA JUKEBOX\LYRAHDTRAYAPP\LYRAHD2TRAYAPP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\REALSCHED.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGCC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGAMSVR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGEMC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\EZNETLA\EZCONNECT\FTS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\RAMBOOSTER\RAMBOOSTER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SMARTPCTOOLS\REGISTRY REPAIR WIZARD\RCSCHEDULER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RPCSS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\EZNETLA\EZCONNECT\FWPORTAL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Listing of startup folders:

Shell folders Startup:
[C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp]
PowerReg SchedulerV2.exe

Shell folders AltStartup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders Startup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders AltStartup:
*Folder not found*

Shell folders Common Startup:
[C:\WINDOWS\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp]
*No files*

Shell folders Common AltStartup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders Common Startup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders Alternate Common Startup:
*Folder not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

ScanRegistry = c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
TaskMonitor = c:\windows\taskmon.exe
SystemTray = SysTray.Exe
LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
Notebook Manager = C:\Program Files\Notebook Manager\nbm.exe -1
SleepManager = C:\Program Files\Sleep Manager\SleepMgr.exe
SynTPLpr = C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
SynTPEnh = C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
StillImageMonitor = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
PE2CKFNT SE = C:\Program Files\Ulead Systems\Ulead Photo Express 2 SE\ChkFont.exe
IrMon = IrMon.exe
LyraHDProfiler = "C:\Program Files\Thomson\Lyra Jukebox\LyraHDTrayApp\LYRAHD2TrayApp.exe"
OCAudioIni = C:\Program Files\One-click Audio Converter\OCAudioIni.exe
TkBellExe = "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
LexStart = lexstart.exe
AVG7_CC = C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGCC.EXE /STARTUP
AVG7_AMSVR = C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGAMSVR.EXE
AVG7_EMC = C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGEMC.EXE
%FP%EZnetla fts.exe = "C:\Program Files\EZnetla\EZconnect\fts.exe"

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

RamBooster = C:\PROGRAM FILES\RAMBOOSTER\RAMBOOSTER.EXE
Registry Repair Wizard Scheduler = "C:\Program Files\SmartPCTools\Registry Repair Wizard\RCScheduler.exe" /startup

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .EXE:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .COM:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\comfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .BAT:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\batfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .PIF:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\piffile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .SCR:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\scrfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" /S

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .HTA:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\htafile\shell\open\command

(Default) = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSHTA.EXE "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .TXT:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\txtfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = c:\windows\NOTEPAD.EXE %1

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Active Setup stub paths:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components
(* = disabled by HKCU twin)

[SetupcPerUser] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection SetupcPerUser 64 c:\windows\INF\setupc.inf

[AppletsPerUser] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection AppletsPerUser 64 c:\windows\INF\applets.inf

[FontsPerUser] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection FontsPerUser 64 c:\windows\INF\fonts.inf

[{5A8D6EE0-3E18-11D0-821E-444553540000}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSectionEx C:\WINDOWS\INF\icw.inf,PerUserStub,,36

[PerUser_ICW_Inis] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_ICW_Inis 0 c:\windows\INF\icw97.inf

[{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,UserInstStubWrapper {89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383}

[>{60B49E34-C7CC-11D0-8953-00A0C90347FF}MICROS] *
StubPath = RunDLL32 IEDKCS32.DLL,BrandIE4 SIGNUP

[{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4395}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSectionEx c:\windows\SYSTEM\ie4uinit.inf,Shell.UserStub,,36

[>PerUser_MSN_Clean] *
StubPath = c:\windows\msnmgsr1.exe

[{CA0A4247-44BE-11d1-A005-00805F8ABE06}] *
StubPath = RunDLL setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PowerCfg.user 0 powercfg.inf

[PerUser_Msinfo] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_Msinfo 64 c:\windows\INF\msinfo.inf

[PerUser_Msinfo2] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_Msinfo2 64 c:\windows\INF\msinfo.inf

[MotownMmsysPerUser] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection MotownMmsysPerUser 64 c:\windows\INF\motown.inf

[MotownAvivideoPerUser] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection MotownAvivideoPerUser 64 c:\windows\INF\motown.inf

[{22d6f312-b0f6-11d0-94ab-0080c74c7e95}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\INF\mplayer2.inf,PerUserStub

[MotownMPlayPerUser] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection MotownMPlayPerUser 64 c:\windows\INF\mplay98.inf

[PerUser_Base] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_Base 64 c:\windows\INF\msmail.inf

[ShellPerUser] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection ShellPerUser 64 c:\windows\INF\shell.inf

[Shell2PerUser] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection Shell2PerUser 64 c:\windows\INF\shell2.inf

[PerUser_winbase_Links] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_winbase_Links 64 c:\windows\INF\subase.inf

[PerUser_winapps_Links] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_winapps_Links 64 c:\windows\INF\subase.inf

[PerUser_LinkBar_URLs] *
StubPath = c:\windows\COMMAND\sulfnbk.exe /L

[TapiPerUser] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection TapiPerUser 64 c:\windows\INF\tapi.inf

[{73fa19d0-2d75-11d2-995d-00c04f98bbc9}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection c:\windows\INF\webfdr16.inf,PerUserStub.Install,1

[PerUserOldLinks] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUserOldLinks 64 c:\windows\INF\appletpp.inf

[MmoptRegisterPerUser] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection MmoptRegisterPerUser 64 c:\windows\INF\mmopt.inf

[OlsPerUser] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection OlsPerUser 64 c:\windows\INF\ols.inf

[OlsMsnPerUser] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection OlsMsnPerUser 64 c:\windows\INF\ols.inf

[PerUser_Paint_Inis] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_Paint_Inis 64 c:\windows\INF\applets.inf

[PerUser_Calc_Inis] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_Calc_Inis 64 c:\windows\INF\applets.inf

[PerUser_dxxspace_Links] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_dxxspace_Links 64 c:\windows\INF\applets1.inf

[PerUser_MSBackup_Inis] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_MSBackup_Inis 64 c:\windows\INF\applets1.inf

[PerUser_CVT_Inis] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_CVT_Inis 64 c:\windows\INF\applets1.inf

[PerUser_Enable_Inis] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_Enable_Inis 64 c:\windows\INF\enable.inf

[MotownRecPerUser] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection MotownRecPerUser 64 c:\windows\INF\motown.inf

[PerUser_Vol] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_Vol 64 c:\windows\INF\motown.inf

[PerUser_MSWordPad_Inis] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_MSWordPad_Inis 64 c:\windows\INF\wordpad.inf

[PerUser_RNA_Inis] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_RNA_Inis 64 c:\windows\INF\rna.inf

[PerUser_DCC_Inis] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_DCC_Inis 64 c:\windows\INF\rna.inf

[PerUser_Wingames_Inis] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_Wingames_Inis 64 c:\windows\INF\appletpp.inf

[PerUser_Sysmon_Inis] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_Sysmon_Inis 64 c:\windows\INF\appletpp.inf

[PerUser_Sysmeter_Inis] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_Sysmeter_Inis 64 c:\windows\INF\appletpp.inf

[PerUser_netwatch_Inis] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_netwatch_Inis 64 c:\windows\INF\appletpp.inf

[PerUser_CharMap_Inis] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_CharMap_Inis 64 c:\windows\INF\appletpp.inf

[PerUser_Onlinelnks_Inis] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_Onlinelnks_Inis 64 c:\windows\INF\appletpp.inf

[PerUser_Dialer_Inis] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_Dialer_Inis 64 c:\windows\INF\appletpp.inf

[PerUser_ClipBrd_Inis] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_ClipBrd_Inis 64 c:\windows\INF\clip.inf

[MmoptMusicaPerUser] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection MmoptMusicaPerUser 64 c:\windows\INF\mmopt.inf

[MmoptJunglePerUser] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection MmoptJunglePerUser 64 c:\windows\INF\mmopt.inf

[MmoptRobotzPerUser] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection MmoptRobotzPerUser 64 c:\windows\INF\mmopt.inf

[MmoptUtopiaPerUser] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection MmoptUtopiaPerUser 64 c:\windows\INF\mmopt.inf

[PerUser_CDPlayer_Inis] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_CDPlayer_Inis 64 c:\windows\INF\mmopt.inf

[{44BBA842-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection c:\windows\INF\msnetmtg.inf,NetMtg.Install.PerUser.W95

[{44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,UserInstStubWrapper {44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}

[{7790769C-0471-11d2-AF11-00C04FA35D02}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,UserInstStubWrapper {7790769C-0471-11d2-AF11-00C04FA35D02}

[OlsAolPerUser]
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection OlsAolPerUserRemove 64 c:\windows\INF\ols.inf

[OlsAttPerUser]
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection OlsAttPerUserRemove 64 c:\windows\INF\ols.inf

[OlsCompuservePerUser]
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection OlsCompuservePerUserRemove 64 c:\windows\INF\ols.inf

[OlsProdigyPerUser]
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection OlsProdigyPerUserRemove 64 c:\windows\INF\ols.inf

[Shell3PerUser] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection Shell3PerUser 64 c:\windows\INF\shell3.inf

[Theme_Windows_PerUser] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection Themes_Windows_PerUser 0 c:\windows\INF\themes.inf

[Theme_MoreWindows_PerUser] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection Themes_MoreWindows_PerUser 0 c:\windows\INF\themes.inf

[{44BBA851-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exeadvpack.dll

[>IEPerUser] *
StubPath = RUNDLL32.EXE IEDKCS32.DLL,BrandIE4 SIGNUP

[IrXferPerUser] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection IrXferPerUser 64 c:\windows\INF\irxfer.inf

[Chl99] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\INF\chl99.inf,InstallUser

[{5945c046-1e7d-11d1-bc44-00c04fd912be}]
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\INF\msmsgs.inf,BLC.Remove.PerUser

[{9EF0045A-CDD9-438e-95E6-02B9AFEC8E11}] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\updcrl.exe -e -u C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\verisignpub1.crl

[{6BF52A52-394A-11d3-B153-00C04F79FAA6}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\INF\wmp.inf,PerUserStub

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ICQ Agent Autostart apps:
HKCU\Software\Mirabilis\ICQ\Agent\Apps

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Load/Run keys from C:\WINDOWS\WIN.INI:

load=
run=

--------------------------------------------------

Shell & screensaver key from C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM.INI:

Shell=Explorer.exe
SCRNSAVE.EXE=
drivers=mmsystem.dll power.drv

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for EXPLORER.EXE instances:

C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe: PRESENT!

C:\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Command\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\Explorer.exe: not present

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WININIT.INI listing:

*File not found*

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WININIT.BAK listing:
(Created 5/4/2005, 20:33:22)

[Rename]
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WSOCK32.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SFC1143.TMP

--------------------------------------------------

C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT listing:

C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\BOOTUP.EXE
ECHO OFF
SET PATH="C:\Program Files\Vibrant3D\v3d-os";%PATH%;C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6
C:\essolo.com

--------------------------------------------------

C:\CONFIG.SYS listing:

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WINSTART.BAT listing:

*File not found*

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\DOSSTART.BAT listing:

echo off
REM Notes:
REM DOSSTART.BAT is run whenenver you choose "Restart the computer 
REM in MS-DOS mode" from the Shutdown menu in Windows. It allows 
REM you to load programs that you might not want loaded in Windows, 
REM (because they have functional equivalents) but that you do 
REM want loaded under MS-DOS. The two primary candidates for 
REM this are MSCDEX and a real mode driver for the mouse you ship
REM with your system. Commands that you want present in both Windows
REM and MS-DOS should be placed in the Autoexec.bat in the 
REM \Image directory of your reference server. Please note that for
REM MSCDEX you will need to load the corresponding real-mode CD 
REM driver in Config.sys. This driver won't be used by Windows 98
REM but will be available prior to and after Windows 98 exits.
REM
REM This file is also helpful if you want to F8 boot into MS-DOS 7.0
REM before Windows loads and access the CD-ROM. All you have to do
REM is press F8 and then run DOSSTART to load MSCDEX and your real
REM mode mouse driver (no need to remember the command line parameters
REM for these two files.
REM
REM - You MUST explicitly specify the CD ROM Drive Letter for MSCDEX.
REM - The string following the /D: statement must explicitly match 
REM the string in CONFIG.SYS following your CD-ROM device driver.
REM MSCDEX.EXE /D:OEMCD001 /l:d
REM MOUSE.EXE
C:\essolo.com

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for superhidden extensions:

.lnk: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.pif: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.exe: not hidden
.com: not hidden
.bat: not hidden
.hta: not hidden
.scr: not hidden
.shs: HIDDEN!
.shb: HIDDEN!
.vbs: not hidden
.vbe: not hidden
.wsh: not hidden
.scf: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: NO!)
.url: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.js: not hidden
.jse: not hidden

--------------------------------------------------

Verifying REGEDIT.EXE integrity:

- Regedit.exe found in C:\WINDOWS
- .reg open command is normal (regedit.exe %1)
- Company name OK: 'Microsoft Corporation'
- Original filename OK: 'REGEDIT.EXE'
- File description: 'Registry Editor'

Registry check passed

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

(no name) - C:\PROGRA~1\FRESHD~1\FRESHD~1\FDCATCH.DLL - {206E52E0-D52E-11D4-AD54-0000E86C26F6}
(no name) - (no file) - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88}
(no name) - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 6.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.DLL - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3}

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

{094E0D4C-EEB9-11D8-B8F8-444553540000}_renaissanceman.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[Microsoft XML Parser for Java]
CODEBASE = file://c:\windows\Java\classes\xmldso4.cab
OSD = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\Microsoft XML Parser for Java.osd

[DirectAnimation Java Classes]
CODEBASE = file://c:\windows\SYSTEM\dajava.cab
OSD = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\DirectAnimation Java Classes.osd

[Internet Explorer Classes for Java]
CODEBASE = file://c:\windows\SYSTEM\iejava.cab
OSD = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\Internet Explorer Classes for Java.osd

[Shockwave Flash Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\FLASH\FLASH.OCX
CODEBASE = http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab

[CV3 Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WUV3IS.DLL
CODEBASE = http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com/R1024/V31Controls/x86/w98/en/actsetup.cab

[YInstStarter Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\YINSTHELPER.DLL
CODEBASE = http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst.cab

[YahooYMailTo Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\YMMAPI.DLL
CODEBASE = http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/essentials/ymmapi_0410.dll

[Shockwave ActiveX Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\DIRECTOR\SWDIR.DLL
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab

[Yahoo! Audio UI1]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\YACSUI.DLL
CODEBASE = http://chat.yahoo.com/cab/yacsui.cab

[Yahoo! Audio Conferencing]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\YACSCOM.DLL
CODEBASE = http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/v43/yacscom.cab

[{C3D96A02-EEA7-4264-98D7-D882A7338DE5}]
CODEBASE = http://downloads.excite.com/images/nocache/platinum/x8initialsetup1.0.0.2.cab

[{32564D57-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}]
CODEBASE = http://codecs.microsoft.com/codecs/i386/wmv8ax.cab

[Yahoo! Webcam Viewer Wrapper]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\YVWRCTL.DLL
CODEBASE = http://chat.yahoo.com/cab/yvwrctl.cab

[MSN Chat Control 4.5]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\MSNCHAT45.OCX
CODEBASE = http://fdl.msn.com/public/chat/msnchat45.cab

[Update Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IUCTL.DLL
CODEBASE = http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?38117.6934722222

[Yahoo! Poker]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IUCTL.DLL
CODEBASE = http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/pt0_x.cab
OSD = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\Yahoo! Poker.osd

[Java Plug-in 1.4.0_03]
InProcServer32 = C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.0_03\bin\npjpi140_03.dll
CODEBASE = http://java.sun.com/products/plugin/autodl/jinstall-1_4_0_03-win.cab

[{33564D57-9980-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}]
CODEBASE = http://codecs.microsoft.com/codecs/i386/wmv9dmo.cab

[{AD08A333-609E-11D3-950C-008098601567}]
CODEBASE = http://wordreference.com/Install/English to Spanish.cab

[DD_v4.DDv4]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\DD_V4.OCX
CODEBASE = http://www.drivershq.com/DD_v4.CAB

[Java Plug-in 1.4.2_04]
InProcServer32 = c:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_04\bin\npjpi142_04.dll
CODEBASE = http://java.sun.com/products/plugin/autodl/jinstall-142-windows-i586.cab

[Java Plug-in 1.4.2_04]
InProcServer32 = c:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_04\bin\npjpi142_04.dll
CODEBASE = http://java.sun.com/products/plugin/autodl/jinstall-142-windows-i586.cab

[HouseCall Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\XSCAN53.OCX
CODEBASE = http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Winsock LSP files:

NameSpace #1: c:\windows\SYSTEM\rnr20.dll
Protocol #1: c:\windows\SYSTEM\mswsosp.dll
Protocol #2: c:\windows\SYSTEM\msafd.dll
Protocol #3: c:\windows\SYSTEM\msafd.dll
Protocol #4: c:\windows\SYSTEM\msafd.dll
Protocol #5: c:\windows\SYSTEM\rsvpsp.dll
Protocol #6: c:\windows\SYSTEM\rsvpsp.dll

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Win9x VxD services:

VNETSUP: vnetsup.vxd
NDIS: ndis.vxd,ndis2sup.vxd
JAVASUP: JAVASUP.VXD
CONFIGMG: *CONFIGMG
NTKern: *NTKERN
VWIN32: *VWIN32
VFBACKUP: *VFBACKUP
VCOMM: *VCOMM
COMBUFF: *COMBUFF
IFSMGR: *IFSMGR
IOS: *IOS
MTRR: *mtrr
SPOOLER: *SPOOLER
UDF: *UDF
VFAT: *VFAT
VCACHE: *VCACHE
VCOND: *VCOND
VCDFSD: *VCDFSD
VXDLDR: *VXDLDR
VDEF: *VDEF
VPICD: *VPICD
VTD: *VTD
REBOOT: *REBOOT
VDMAD: *VDMAD
VSD: *VSD
V86MMGR: *V86MMGR
PAGESWAP: *PAGESWAP
DOSMGR: *DOSMGR
VMPOLL: *VMPOLL
SHELL: *SHELL
PARITY: *PARITY
BIOSXLAT: *BIOSXLAT
VMCPD: *VMCPD
VTDAPI: *VTDAPI
PERF: *PERF
VRTWD: c:\windows\SYSTEM\vrtwd.386
VFIXD: c:\windows\SYSTEM\vfixd.vxd
VNETBIOS: vnetbios.vxd
VREDIR: vredir.vxd
DFS: dfs.vxd
NDISWAN: ndiswan.vxd

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad items:

WebCheck: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WEBCHECK.DLL

--------------------------------------------------
Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer\Run

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer\Run

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

End of report, 29,281 bytes
Report generated in 0.711 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/full - to include several rarely-important sections
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

A corrupt or damaged winsock file could be responsible for that error message.

Instructions for the Winsock 2 Fix:

Download w2fix.exe to the desktop. (Important: w2fix.exe cannot be run from a floppy disk as the program reboots the computer and a floppy disk would interfere with the boot sequence.)

http://www.bu.edu/pcsc/internetaccess/w2fix.exe

Note: If you accidentally downloaded the program to a location other than the Desktop, copy it to the Desktop now

Double click on the w2fix file on your Desktop and follow the on-screen instructions. You will be prompted to reboot your computer twice before the fix is complete.

You can delete the w2fix.exe file from your computer after the fix is installed.


----------



## oldgreyeyes (Apr 3, 2005)

It's Alive. Thank you so much for all the help. I am so happy now. I will definitely be donating to the website and giving you guys a lot of advertizing. 

JSntgRvr - THANK YOU
Cookiegal- THANK YOU

YOU BOTH ARE THE BEST      

mY COMPUTER IS EVEN RUNNING FASTER TOO.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Great! You're welcome. Glad it's all fixed up now.


----------

